# Thanks



## wagdog (Jan 6, 2009)

Just wanted to say thanks to all those who answered my questions about the hunter education classes and shooting test. I spent the couple of Tuesdays and Thursdays with my boys at the Orem Rec Center as well as a lot of time practicing hitting the test targets with their 22's. The instructor was a top notch fella and did a great job. We finished up this morning at the Rec Center with the shooting test. Both of my boys passed and they are extremely excited to get out and hunt. They convinced me to get them each a single shot shotgun to chase jackrabbits and birds. It didn't take much convincing. Anyhow, just wanted to say thanks y'all!


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Glad to hear they passed!!


----------



## wagdog (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm pretty sure I was more nervous than they were. The oldest didn't miss any on the multiple choice test and his brother missed one. They told me they were quizzing each other at night instead of doing reading for school. I had no problem with that!


----------

